# Zebra Nerite baby



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

Here's the adult (with a random baby on it's back) I got the baby off plants I got from a friend, note the shell shape











This is the baby I found yesterday, it's shell style is different, more like the nerite











This is a close up of the baby on the adults back, note the shell shape again

Does anyone know what kind of snail this one is? Obviously came from my friends tank as a hitchhiker, but I"m ok with it


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

i dont know what type of snail it is, but boy, is it cute! I am getting a Nerite Snail on Monday so i will definetely be following this thread!!!!


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

I love my zebra nerite so much. I love that he's shaped like a land snail and when he's on the side of the tank I can see it's little mouth eating the algea 



Not my photo, but i love the mouth LOL


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Aurie said:


> I love my zebra nerite so much. I love that he's shaped like a land snail and when he's on the side of the tank I can see it's little mouth eating the algea
> 
> 
> 
> Not my photo, but i love the mouth LOL


 
OMG SO CUTE!!!! I am definetely getting one Monday, so if you dont mind, i would love to post a pic once i get it! Any ideas on names? Also, how good of alage cleaners are they? I have heard they are wonderful...but...


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

the hitch hiker is a ramshorn snail. The second picture- is a plain pond snail. Harmless, but they can over populate.


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

If it's a pond snail I'm going to let it get a little bigger to make double sure it's not a nerite zebra, if it is a pond snail then it's going into the freezer. The hitchhiker came from a friends tank, and while I don't mind having snails, I don't like a "variety" ..


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

So I had to do a little research on the types you gave me, and I definately don't like the idea of the pond snail. I went and put it into a cup (betta cup from petco) and took a closer look at it and it has a spotted shell not a zebra shell. 

Looks like nerites need both male and female, they don't reproduce asexually so I know it can't be a baby zebra since I only have 1

/lesigh


Thanks for the info, I really appreciate it


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Aurie said:


> If it's a pond snail I'm going to let it get a little bigger to make double sure it's not a nerite zebra, if it is a pond snail then it's going into the freezer. The hitchhiker came from a friends tank, and while I don't mind having snails, I don't like a "variety" ..


The freezer? :shock:


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> OMG SO CUTE!!!! I am definetely getting one Monday, so if you dont mind, i would love to post a pic once i get it! Any ideas on names? Also, how good of alage cleaners are they? I have heard they are wonderful...but...



Gary

*grin*


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

nerites are great algae cleaners. I'm gonna rotate him through my individual tanks so he can clean all the different pieces of decor.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

My nerite is great.  He is stuck to the side of the tank in my avatar.

Silverfang is right, the baby is a pond snail and the hitch-hiker is a ramshorn.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

and i'm pretty sure nerites cant reproduce in freshwater


which is good because if they could...i'd have lots of snail babies from my two >.>


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Nerites do need salt water to hatch. They will lay eggs in freshwater but they don't hatch. My friends tank is covered in little sesame seed nerite eggs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

oh maybe mine are both the same gender then. i haven't noticed any eggs.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

djembekah said:


> oh maybe mine are both the same gender then. i haven't noticed any eggs.


Same here, I have two males. If I wouldve got a male and a female- I probably would've rehomed one. Im too OCDish to deal with eggs all over xD


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

oO thats definitely 130% a pond snail


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

They are in Tupperware with some algae wafers . I have been picking out the rams horns. I hopefully caught before a population explosion.A friend is taking my snails for his turtle pond


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh and I bought another zebra nerite today. They are just too cute. Them and my 4 ghost shrimp keep my tank clean. Along with gravel vacuum


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

nerites are too cute. i love my tracked nerite and my zebra nerite. the zebra hides a lot though.

teeney, how can you tell the gender?


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

OMG! I am soooo excited! Gonna get my snail (Nerite) in a couple of hours from petco! Anyone know what species is best from Petco???


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Also, should i get some shrimp, or would the new visitors freak out my betta who has been in there for a year?


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Those baby snails are just to cute...now I want one..lol


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

rainbow- i'm PRETTY sure all nerites are all the same species. they just all have different patterns! i have a tracked nerite, and a zebra nerite. they're super cute


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

djembekah said:


> rainbow- i'm PRETTY sure all nerites are all the same species. they just all have different patterns! i have a tracked nerite, and a zebra nerite. they're super cute


+1
There's also horned nerites, really cool.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Olympia said:


> +1
> There's also horned nerites, really cool.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


@Dj, thanks! Olympia, that sounds AWESOME! 

UPDATE: Getting snail FOR SURE tomorrow lol :-D
Any thoughts on moss balls and nerite snails? I seem to have high nitrites lately, even with weekly water changes-my betta is completely unaffected. I changed the filter media(learned my lesson) and vacuumed the tank TOO well, so i think i cleaned out some of the bacteria:shock:

Here is my snail and moss ball thread, if anyone can help 

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=106675


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

djembekah said:


> nerites are too cute. i love my tracked nerite and my zebra nerite. the zebra hides a lot though.
> 
> teeney, how can you tell the gender?


Males have a little white sack by their right eye. It is really hard to see unless you catch them moving in a certain way. it took me about a month to finally be able to tell xD


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

oh ok lol. good to know!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Cant wait! FOR SURE lol i am getting the Nerite and a moss ball today! My first live lant" lol!


----------

